# Recent finding



## Zephyr (May 25, 2011)

This year its been already busy at getting new collection items. I have had lots of luck so far. Last week I got my hands on 3 bikes from the 60's (my guess). I got 2 woman and a man cruiser. One is a Typhoon (Baycrest) woman coaster, the other woman is another Baycrest 5 speed with derailleur and the man's one is a Mercury which I guess is another Baycrest family. I got these from a nice couple that brought them at the dump. All are in mint condition and 2 still had enough air in the tires I could ride them, Smooth ride.
Then just today I went back to check on my vulture hunting spot and here there was a small gold woman JC Higgins Fleetwing in very good condition. I got that one along with a 10 speeds Norco Sport.
I did not get a picture of the trio above I'm waiting for nice weather but I did get one of the Fleetwing.


----------



## robertc (May 25, 2011)

Looks like it pays to be a vulture.


----------

